
Node's (YC S19) flatpack homes can be fully assembled in less than three months - jseliger
https://www.fastcompany.com/90381454/these-flatpack-homes-can-be-fully-assembled-in-less-than-three-months
======
souprock
"Node’s smallest unit, at 400 square feet, is $150,000"

Around here that would get you the median house. It's 1000 to 2000 square feet
and it includes a 0.25 acre lot. It's also pretty solid, with concrete block
walls.

The biggest they offer is 800 square feet for $250,000. Normal houses are 2 to
4 times as large. The pricing looks like $50,000 plus $250 per square foot. My
house would thus be $827,250 without the land, which is just silly for
anything less than ultra-luxury.

The pricing would be acceptable for a certain quality level. Can they deliver?

One way to help justify the price would be a believable long-term guarantee
(like 50-years) that parts will be available with prices that only change with
inflation. If I can say "ship me a new ceiling for a model NZKL4332" in the
year 2075 and get that to show up a week later, I'd be very happy. Of course,
with the actions of bankruptcy court, it may be impossible to make a
believable long-term guarantee.

Another way to help justify the price would be an unusually solid design. Go
far beyond the Miami-Dade standards for wind and water. Be able to withstand a
car tossed by a tornado. Be able to withstand being in a forest fire.

~~~
bradknowles
And three months?

Any regular home I know of can easily be built in three months.

Make it take three weeks, and you’ve got my attention.

Make it take three days, and you’ve got a money printing machine.

